# Mac G4 as Home Theater Server



## bluefoxav (Apr 23, 2008)

I've always wanted an HTPC, I have an old Dell that could work well, but I have just aquired a Mac G4. the Blue colored one. It's basic, but I'd consider putting my very small budget into it to use for this purpose. My question is, I'm only slightly familiar with PC setup and use for this, not a Mac. First question, 
1. Is the G4 powerful enough, 
2. What do I do next, what components do I start looking at, software, etc. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd expect it would be plenty powerful. A Home Theater PC is really more about the hard drives (storage capacity) noise of HD and fans, recording, streaming and bandwidth, not necessarily the latest and greatest CPU or memory. 

Unfortunately I know just about nothing about MAC's.


----------



## justsaykb (Mar 29, 2007)

bluefoxav said:


> I've always wanted an HTPC, I have an old Dell that could work well, but I have just aquired a Mac G4. the Blue colored one. It's basic, but I'd consider putting my very small budget into it to use for this purpose. My question is, I'm only slightly familiar with PC setup and use for this, not a Mac. First question,
> 1. Is the G4 powerful enough,
> 2. What do I do next, what components do I start looking at, software, etc.
> Thanks for your help


Have you tried this yet? What speed is the G4? In many cases, as long as there's a DVD drive, it should work. Let me know.


----------

